# Cars you shouldn't want... but do.



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if this has been done but how about guilty pleasure cars.

I'm talking, people think you're mental, people think it's really uncool etc but for some reason, you have a hankering to own?

I'd really like to own a Ford Crown Victoria MK3 . Yes it's steering wheel is on the wrong side, yes it looks like every other generic American car, yes it's a boat, yes they come in beige....

.....but I think they're cool due to being US Cop Cars and Detective Cars.










:lol:

Your turn...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think the Peugeot 407 coupe is a pretty car.










They look really comfortable inside too. Other people appear to hate them.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

MX5 for me, known as a 'girls car' or hairdressers car' but apparently great to drive!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you seen my resto thread entitled Mg Maestro Turbo :lol:

Each to their own I say if we were all similar the world would be a poor place. I bet what you'll find at least on this thread is each car is individual and distinctive in it's own right rather than the cars of today which all look similar :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

MG ZR 
Everyone I talk to seems to hate them with a passion 
I know they're a glorified Rover 25, and they don't have good reviews, pretty sure they have head gasket problems too
I really like the green, would happily own one


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thought this was pretty radical back in 2002 for a people carrier. Not sure it would be a wise choice though :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny, I was looking at CVPIs on YouTube earlier!!!

I’d love a Nissan Bluebird ZX or Executive. 

N


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great thread Op - Sub'd!

For me there are 2 I have actually owned. First was a Nissan Juke - these seem to be a real "marmite car" but both my wife and I love Jukes. We have one for 4 years and was a brilliant car.
I also had a Mk1 TT convertible - as many say "a hairdressers" car and we bought it a s a weekend/fun car for my wife to drive mainly but I got behind the wheel once and I was smitten - so much fun to drive.

I have always liked the Porsche Panamera - I think finally they becoming a little more "acceptable" now.

I really like the Kia Soul too - have no idea why but I do!

B


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gumpert Apollo, yes i know it was designed with a set square and a ruler but i can't help myself, i do like them.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have always wanted a TVR. Nothing wrong with the looks but I know I will spend 80% of my life with the bonnet open.

I also would still love to own another Ford Capri Mark 1. Incredible cars and great fun to drive :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another vote for an Avantime - to make things worse it would have to be a manual v6

Citroen C6

Panda 100HP

Nissan Cube

Current Suzuki Ignis


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Another vote for an Avantime - to make things worse it would have to be a manual v6
> 
> Citroen C6
> 
> ...


Are you secretly my Mrs? Other than the C6, she also like the other 3! She was seriously wanting me to get an Ignis, and was even going on about us having one when we (eventually) drop to 1 car between us. I've managed to now convince her just enough that they aren't as nice as she first thought :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

RandomlySet said:


> Are you secretly my Mrs? Other than the C6, she also like the other 3! She was seriously wanting me to get an Ignis, and was even going on about us having one when we (eventually) drop to 1 car between us. I've managed to now convince her just enough that they aren't as nice as she first thought :lol:


They are actually a great little car - very well equipped, decent chassis on them and Suzuki have a superb reputation for reliability


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

MK 1 Volvo V70 T5. I've always loved the shape and the little spoiler they added over the outgoing 850 was a lovely touch.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> Thought this was pretty radical back in 2002 for a people carrier. Not sure it would be a wise choice though :lol:


I actually saw one of those in Cavtat earlier this month - can't remember the last time i saw one in the UK though.

I also saw a Vel Satis there too - another one you hardly see in the UK (they weren't exactly popular to start with !)


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've always loved those big old american cars from the 50s/60s. Totally impractical, terrible to drive probably. But I've always loved them - everything is BIG on them, doors, wings etc. So a Ford Lincoln Continental is a dream of mine.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Rover 600ti.. have had 2 in the past, would have another, grandad looking sleeper&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Chrysler 300C. There is something very wrong but very right about the V8 models. They are dreadful inside, but they have a charm that European cars don’t have.

The others on my list have been covered, 407 coupe, C6 and Avantime, all versions powered by the respective petrol V6’s of course.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Austin Maxi.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What about a Lada Niva. You can buy them new in Russia apparently. 

£7652 for the urban luxury edition apparently.

Lol....

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

percymon said:


> I actually saw one of those in Cavtat earlier this month - can't remember the last time i saw one in the UK though.
> 
> I also saw a Vel Satis there too - another one you hardly see in the UK (they weren't exactly popular to start with !)


There are none on autotrader, and can only find about 3 on car and classic sites etc. Only sold here between 2002-2003 and neither this or the VelSatis were popular. Dont know what the latter's rival would be, Vauxhall Signum which had questionable reliability?

I can see the £23-29k list price of the Avantime being a drawback to sales when you consider it was 16 years ago. I was too young to even drive back then :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> What about a Lada Niva. You can buy them new in Russia apparently.
> 
> £7652 for the urban luxury edition apparently.
> 
> ...


YES Cooks! I love them too!!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> YES Cooks! I love them too!!!!!


Yes mate.

Have a look on auto car - https://autocar.co.uk/car-review/lada/niva

Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think we've just fallen into this category. 
Completely impractical, thirsty, not that great on the road and very expensive for what it is - but in a class of 1 and has a cool factor. And it's stick shift too so no one will steal it as they won't know how to drive it.

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Jeep Wrangler.
Jeep flexing in the quarry by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

rob28 said:


> I think we've just fallen into this category.
> Completely impractical, thirsty, not that great on the road and very expensive for what it is - but in a class of 1 and has a cool factor. And it's stick shift too so no one will steal it as they won't know how to drive it.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, the Jeep Wrangler.


More pics please :thumb: Saw advert on TV for this earlier and looks nice!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cookies said:


> What about a Lada Niva. You can buy them new in Russia apparently.
> 
> £7652 for the urban luxury edition apparently.
> 
> ...


Not a Niva but saw this on a recent holiday in Cuba. Says it all i took a picture while my wife is saying "what are you taking a picture of that for" :lol:

Looked pretty good to me and actually made me Google Ladas when I got home....


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> More pics please :thumb: Saw advert on TV for this earlier and looks nice!


I won't clutter up this thread with pictures but I will direct you here 
( https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ ) where there are a few more pics. It's only 2 days into ownership so I'm sure there will be lots more pics coming. I'm currrently waiting for the spare tire to be delivered - hence why it's not fitted on the tailgate yet.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

FIAT Panda 4x4 4 me. Nearly picked one as my first car but went for the MG Metro instead.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Reliant Kitten, I couldn't tell you why but I just like them ?


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Dunno why, but I've secretly always liked the Vauxhall Chevette.

Nissan Cube as well.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Datsun Cherry 
Alfa sud ti 
Opel manta 
these were all around as i was growing up.
mac


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

weedougall78 said:


> Dunno why, but I've secretly always liked the Vauxhall Chevette.
> 
> Nissan Cube as well.


My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

SBM said:


> My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


They did an HSR too which was even more potent and i remember seeing one being hoofed around Edinburgh in preperation for an upcoming rally event


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Christian6984 said:


> Thought this was pretty radical back in 2002 for a people carrier. Not sure it would be a wise choice though :lol:


A friend of mine had one and it was lovely but similar to my mk3 Espace RXE being Matra built, parts were non-existent for some things.
My Espace ended up being scrapped as the rear calipers needed replacing.

I doubt you could find a more comfortable car for 7 people than that model of Espace though.



SBM said:


> My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


A relative still has one in his garage along with a Capri 3.0S that was damaged 30 years ago


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

These are the ones that springs to mind, but the list could go on forever really..

Dacia 13xx
Lada 12xx and Niva
Jeep Wrangler
Scion XB / Daihatsu Materia
All kinds of Alfa Romeo and Abarth models


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

SBM said:


> My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


Haha, good to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

SBM said:


> My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


mine two. A pastel yellow saloon. Was a pile of junk.

My mate had the opel equivalent, a Kadet Coupe that he kept for over 10 years. He also bought a HS to do track days in.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

mac1459 said:


> Opel manta
> these were all around as i was growing up.
> mac


Nothing wrong with a Manta. Its a tonne of sheer awesome.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SBM said:


> My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


Now that's a good shout!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Nissan Figaro. I'd look a right whoopsie driving one mind you.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> mine two. A pastel yellow saloon. Was a pile of junk.
> 
> My mate had the opel equivalent, a Kadet Coupe that he kept for over 10 years. He also bought a HS to do track days in.


My first car was a 1976 Opel Kadett in bright Orange with White ATS 5 spoke alloys :thumb:


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2008)

Here goes:

Nissan Prairie-really wanted one but too expensive

Opel Manta

Skoda Estelle

Dacia Denem (Renault 12 lookalike)

Fiat Multipla-seemed a good idea for three of us in the front, lack of boot put me off!

CZ bikes, they used the same points as the skoda.

Hillman Imp-had to stop every 50 miles as the dynamo overheated, you could use the door pocket as a spoiler, I kid ye not.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

SBM said:


> My first car was a Chevette! 1252cc. They did a HS version which was in prduction so they could rally it and that had a 2.3Ltr :thumb:


Mine too, I had a burgundy saloon, the starter always used to stick so I had to get out and give the car a shove backwards whilst it was in gear.


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

My first car was a Chevette too! Saloon, in white. Good introduction to RWD in the snow we had that year.

Was admiring this un at the Silverstone WRX earlier this year


----------

